# Freakin people......



## Mick76 (Aug 2, 2009)

Just a little venting. Whats wrong with people now a days? Heaven forbid actually WORKING LEGALLY for a living. I've had sooo many people want my snow shovelers position until I tell them its on the books. Then its like "oh, I can't do that" WTF don't you want to be covered by workers comp in case something bad happens to you?.... nope, all they care about is saving the $3 per hour they would have to pay uncle sam in taxes..... 
[email protected]%K em ... First thing out of my mouth is "Its on the books, are you still interested in
the job?". Now keep in mind my ads do state that but for some reason people have to hear it first hand instead of reading it.....

Thanks for listening...Rant over........


----------



## YardMedic (Nov 29, 2006)

Come on now... we're in an age of entitlement! They don't want to work, either... just collect a higher than average wage for not doing much.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Mick76;1220031 said:


> Just a little venting. Whats wrong with people now a days? Heaven forbid actually WORKING LEGALLY for a living. I've had sooo many people want my snow shovelers position until I tell them its on the books. Then its like "oh, I can't do that" WTF don't you want to be covered by workers comp in case something bad happens to you?.... nope, all they care about is saving the $3 per hour they would have to pay uncle sam in taxes.....
> [email protected]%K em ... First thing out of my mouth is "Its on the books, are you still interested in
> the job?". Now keep in mind my ads do state that but for some reason people have to hear it first hand instead of reading it.....
> 
> Thanks for listening...Rant over........


OMG! Don't get me going.:realmad: Had one earlier this year. After he worked 2 storms he wouldn't give his SS #. I'm like why? If I show I made money I won't get my food stamps. Don't respond to the add then! I do everything on the books too, and I told him that. So, he was done.


----------



## dforbes (Jan 14, 2005)

The guy doesn't want to it to interfere with his new 50 weeks of of unemployment the government just gave him!!!


----------



## bristolturf (Dec 20, 2008)

most of the people just want to save on the unemployment, if they are getting unemployment then they show they worked, they lose that money from that. Ya its unfourtunate, believe me ive been on that side of the ball, but there are legal ways of working around that stuff, you just need to be a little creative


----------



## CGM Inc. (Dec 15, 2008)

dforbes;1220264 said:


> The guy doesn't want to it to interfere with his new 50 weeks of of unemployment the government just gave him!!!


----------



## 2COR517 (Oct 23, 2008)

This is Maine. Everyone is taking the winter off from paving and construction.


----------



## elite1msmith (Sep 10, 2007)

heck, if uncle sam was given me a check, and i was given the choice...A> make $500 per week, stay at home and sleep for a year... or B> get up at 2 am, break my back shoveling for decent pay.....Wait.... i get it , because snow isnt an everyday job, and either way as a worker or non worker will make the same...$500 

so i will keep my sleep 


Now with that said,....who's smarter now


----------



## Milwaukee (Dec 28, 2007)

elite1msmith;1220502 said:


> heck, if uncle sam was given me a check, and i was given the choice...A> make $500 per week, stay at home and sleep for a year... or B> get up at 2 am, break my back shoveling for decent pay.....Wait.... i get it , because snow isnt an everyday job, and either way as a worker or non worker will make the same...$500
> 
> so i will keep my sleep
> 
> Now with that said,....who's smarter now


Agreed with this one. They are scare to lose their benefit if they didn't get enough snow and it very PITA to set again that why they refused to do that job until you give check or cash.


----------



## WIPensFan (Jan 31, 2009)

Milwaukee;1220515 said:


> Agreed with this one. They are scare to lose their benefit if they didn't get enough snow and it very PITA to set again that why they refused to do that job until you give check or cash.


I understand all that but they keep responding to the adds and they are told up front it's all legit. They think you're going to change your mind on how they will be paid. I try to get an idea from them about what's going on in their lives, but they keep their secrets and then after they have been around a while it all slowly creeps out. I don't hold their benefits against them, it's hard out their, but I have to do what's right by my business.


----------



## rcn971 (Jan 28, 2011)

Here in NJ they can work part time and their actual benefit for that week goes up to a higher amount and their wage is subtracted from that higher number.


----------



## clark lawn (Oct 7, 2005)

i had a guy come talk to me about being a sub, he was nice enough to give me his wifes info so i could 1099 her so he could keep his unemployment. when i told him no it dont work that way he got pi$$ed and couldnt understand why i wouldnt do it his way.


----------

